# Mike Tyson vs. Fedor.. Marquees of Queensbury rules



## gabester76 (Oct 16, 2006)

who will win? 

here is what I think tyson will do to fedor  

YouTube - Mike tyson my fave clips


Some of you do not know what these above rules are so here they are:
Established in 1867 by the Marquess of Queensbury: 

To be a fair stand-up boxing match in a twenty-four foot ring or as near that size as practicable. 
No wrestling or hugging allowed. 
The rounds to be of three minutes duration and one minute time between rounds. 
If either man fall through weakness or otherwise, he must get up unassisted, ten seconds be allowed to do so, the other man meanwhile to return to his corner; and when the fallen man is on his legs the round is to be resumed and continued until the three minutes have expired. If one man fails to come to the scratch in the ten seconds allowed, it shall be in the power of the referee to give his award in favour of the other man. 
A man hanging on the ropes in a helpless state, with his toes off the ground, shall be considered down. 
No seconds or any other person to be allowed in the ring during the rounds. 
Should the contest be stopped by any unavoidable interference, the referee (is) to name the time and place as soon as possible for finishing the contest, to that the match can be won and lost, unless the backers of the men agree to draw the stakes. 
The gloves to be fair-sized boxing gloves of the best quality and new. 
Should a glove burst, or come off, it must be replaced to the referee's satisfaction. 
A man on one knee is considered down, and if struck is entitled to the stakes. 
No shoes or boots with springs allowed. 
The contest in all other respects to be governed by the revised rules of the London Prize Ring.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Man, Fedor is the greatest fighter on the planet..


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Tyson is past his prime, not just as a boxer, but as an athlete. He was an awesome fighter back in the day, but now I don't think he has a chance in hell.

I think that Fedor may not be the boxer that Iron Mike was, but I think he'd land a big shot and just dominate with power. Mike used to turn this into a street fight, if he does that we Fedor he gets his face knocked in.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

I bet now days Fedor would even outbox him. Im sure Fedor just as good on his feet as Williams or McBride and they were too much for Tyson. Even in Mikes prime Fedor would jsut take him down and easily submitt him.


----------



## dcnnnghm (Aug 8, 2006)

I see Tyson getting crushed.:cheeky4:


----------



## FloorNBore (Oct 26, 2006)

Even if Tyson was in his prime it'd take Fedor like .1 seconds to get him on the floor. If he did that he wouldn't even need to submit him, he'd hold him there and pound on him and make look EVEN uglier.


----------



## FloorNBore (Oct 26, 2006)

Tyson wouldn't even have a chance to throw a punch, I mean, do you think he has a sprawl?!


----------



## Ken Shamrock (Jun 18, 2006)

Fedor Emelianenko would kill Mike Tyson, in his prime and right now. He could beat Mike in boxing and in MMA.


----------



## FloorNBore (Oct 26, 2006)

I think saying Fedor could beat him in boxing is a little much, personally. In his prime Tyson was an amazing and very technically sound boxer. Fedor's boxing is awesome but Tyson's hands were crazy fast and he made all the right moves in the ring when he was young.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

He couldnt beat Tyson is a boxing match in his prime but now he could.


----------



## MikeX (Sep 22, 2006)

Yea, Tyson would outbox him back in the day but now his mind is just completely gone. Fedor'd take it. 

MMA rules would mean goodbye to Iron Mike tho..


----------



## gabester76 (Oct 16, 2006)

actually I am not talking about MMA rules its Marquess of Queensbury rules 

Established in 1867 by the Marquess of Queensbury: 

To be a fair stand-up boxing match in a twenty-four foot ring or as near that size as practicable. 
No wrestling or hugging allowed. 
The rounds to be of three minutes duration and one minute time between rounds. 
If either man fall through weakness or otherwise, he must get up unassisted, ten seconds be allowed to do so, the other man meanwhile to return to his corner; and when the fallen man is on his legs the round is to be resumed and continued until the three minutes have expired. If one man fails to come to the scratch in the ten seconds allowed, it shall be in the power of the referee to give his award in favour of the other man. 
A man hanging on the ropes in a helpless state, with his toes off the ground, shall be considered down. 
No seconds or any other person to be allowed in the ring during the rounds. 
Should the contest be stopped by any unavoidable interference, the referee (is) to name the time and place as soon as possible for finishing the contest, to that the match can be won and lost, unless the backers of the men agree to draw the stakes. 
The gloves to be fair-sized boxing gloves of the best quality and new. 
Should a glove burst, or come off, it must be replaced to the referee's satisfaction. 
A man on one knee is considered down, and if struck is entitled to the stakes. 
No shoes or boots with springs allowed. 
The contest in all other respects to be governed by the revised rules of the London Prize Ring.


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

Tyson would beat him anyday in a boxing match


----------



## ShootBoxer (Sep 29, 2006)

gabester76 said:


> actually I am not talking about MMA rules its Marquess of Queensbury rules
> 
> Established in 1867 by the Marquess of Queensbury:
> 
> ...



Thank you for reclarifying the purpose of this post.

Tyson, pre Robin Givens/Don King when Cus D'mato was still alive, would have knocked Fedor out in one round under these rules. Tyson posessed a very rare blend of speed, power and skillful foot movements combined with combination punching effectively to the body often mixing brutal hooks, uppercuts and crosses to the chin and body.

He could literally walk thru guys because of his skill at slipping, bobbing and weaving in and out of shots while delivering the aformentioned combination with accuracy. Don't be fooled by the fighter you've seen for the last 15 years. He's no where near the technician he was in the mid to late 80's.

He was hard to counter because he came at you with both hands, from every angle making you miss and PAY DEARLY for it. 

No disrespect to Fedor but his current array of skill would not be enough to beat a prime Tyson under Marquess of Queensbury Rules.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

tyson needs to give up..


----------



## Woody82 (Nov 1, 2006)

Being honest i watched Tysons last boxing match it was against some unknown Irish boxer and he got his arse kicked he did try to break the guys arm to try to turn the tide though.

But for me Tyson would loose this tbh. As already said he is past his prime.


----------



## sxrxnrr (Oct 19, 2006)

Poor Mike -

When I was a pre-teen I used to watch him destroy people. I just feel bad for the guy, he is in dept so far he has to fight a bunch more fights even though he is complete burnt out. He is going to end up as punch drunk as Ali. 

But of course Fedor would win in a R1 KO. If it were boxing rules and before he got beat by buster he would kill fedor but thats not possible now is it.


----------



## sherdog (Oct 11, 2006)

fullcontact said:


> Tyson would beat him anyday in a boxing match


I think Tyson would win if it's straight boxing. Far too much PSI!


----------



## Slamnbam88 (Oct 23, 2006)

even not very good tyson (late 90's) would outbox fedor. Prime mike would knock him out inside the 1st two rounds, watch his highlights..every punch he throws probly has compareable force to a kick from crocop...they did some experiment on him and his punchs (not even haymakers) are like a 20pd sledgehammer going 80mph. thats insane force. If he hit you with an mma glove on hed break anything he hit. Fedor is not a boxer and not a world class boxer that tyson was and would get strait punished.
nowdays hed beat him
crush him in mma rules


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

Tyson would win hands down. Mind you, fedor is an awe inspiring MMA fighter. But in a boxing match, pretty much any professional boxer would win against an mma fighter and vice versa for an mma fighter vs. boxer in an mma match. 

They are two entirely different sports, with different strategies and moves and conditioning.


----------



## lynny420 (Oct 8, 2006)

Very well summed up by randyspankstito, my sentiments exactly.


----------

